# Zzeta 5600 Casting Reel.



## captcruz (Oct 2, 2017)

/Users/jordancruzjr/Desktop/zzetea5600.jpg

Used On field Only . This reel comes with new Boca Abec 9 Bearings and New .28 Sakuma Line. Reel has cast over 700' $509.00 includes shipping in USA or best over.


----------



## captcruz (Oct 2, 2017)

Sold.


----------



## captcruz (Oct 2, 2017)

Please remove Thank you,


----------

